# 2 Monitore - iGPU und GPU auf Monitore aufteilen



## Nuffix (18. Juni 2018)

Im moment habe ich 2 Monitore im erweiterten Desktop - Betrieb laufen:
BenQ xl2411z ( "1920" "1080" "0") @144 hz (primär)
Acer x233 ("1920" "1080" "-1920") @60 hz (sekundär)

Dies passiert im momentanen Setup noch über meine GPU ( Radeon R9 280x ) was sich natürlich in gewissem Maß auf die Leistung der Grafikkarte auswirkt.

Mein Ziel ist es den zweiten Monitor (Acer x233 @60 hz) getrennt über die integrierte Grafikkarte meines CPUs ( Intel HD530) laufen zu lassen.
Dies soll den Zweck haben mir das Fünkchen Leistung welches momentan noch im einseitigen Betrieb auf der R9 280x verloren geht, zur verfügung zu stellen.

Nun bin ich derzeitig nicht zu Hause doch den Thread will ich schon einmal öffnen.

Meine iGPU kann ich momentan noch nicht im Windows Betrieb ausfindig machen.
Muss ich dazu die iGPU im BIOS aktivieren ? Wenn ja wie und über welche Einstellung ?

Mainboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming

Wird Windows dann noch in der Lage sein die  2 Monitore als einen Desktop zu sehen? (Kein Eyefinity - Lediglich der gleichzeitige Betrieb)

Im folgenden Thread hab ich eine Frage zum gleichen Thema, lediglich mit einer zweiten verbauten alten HD 6700 von ATI.
Radeon R9 280x gleichzeitig mit Radeon HD 6700  keiin Crossfire - Betrieb

Danke
Mfg Wesley


----------



## TheLukay (18. Juni 2018)

Und welche mehrleistung erhoffst du dir da? Das dürfte wenn überhaupt höchstens messbar, Aber nicht spürbar sein


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2018)

In der Regel muss man nix im Bios aktivieren, das sollte immer angeschaltet sein, ansonsten mal in Dein Mainboard-Handbuch schauen.
Es reicht dann unter Windows den Intel Graka-Treiber zu installieren.
Und ja, es ist ein Desktop. Eyefinety ist ein zusammenhängender Monitor, der simuliert wird, nicht der Destkop, der hängt sowieso immer zusammen.


----------



## Nuffix (18. Juni 2018)

@TheLukay 
Anbetracht dessen dass ich meinen Live-Stream noch mit einbeziehe wenn ich davon rede dass ich das Fünkchen Leistung noch herausholen will, ist der unterschied nicht einmal sehr marginal.
Der Stream läuft mit 60 fps über OBS und zum decodieren wird hierbei auch noch eine jeweilige Grafikkarte dann benutzt von dem ich mir aber sicher bin und schon bescheid weiß dass die GPU Zuweisung über OBS gut funktionieren wird.

@HisN
Der Treiber ist schon installiert, nur leider wird mir die iGPU nicht in Windows angezeigt.
ich nehme an dass es bei mir auch der Fall sein wird dass das Mainboard die iGPU ausschalten sobald eine GPU in einem PCI - Steckplatz verbaut ist.
Dies lässt sich doch wohl ausstellen oder ?


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2018)

Der Treiber würde sich ohne (aktive) GPU gar nicht installieren lassen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere (Systemvoraussetzungen nicht erfüllt).
Aber ich kann natürlich falsch liegen.


----------



## Nuffix (18. Juni 2018)

Ich bedanke mich an der Stelle einmal schon bei dir @HisN. Ich werde mir die Beschreibung einmal mehr anschauen. Vielleicht finde ich mich zurecht und traue mich auch.
Wenn was schief läuft gibts ja immernoch den BIOS reset :'D

Könntest du dir evtl noch den verlinkten Thread anschauen, wo es zwar um das gleiche Thema geht, jedoch mit einer zweiten alten Grafikkarte (HD 6700).
Danke an dieser stelle!

Kann der Fall sein jedoch lies er sich installieren, angezeigt bekam ich trotzdem kein zweite GPU.


----------



## TheLukay (18. Juni 2018)

Wenn du die GPU zum Streamen nimmst,  Warum dann nicht die iGPU dafür nehmen?


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2018)

Taucht die IGPU im Gerätemanager auf, wenn Du einen Monitor ansteckst?


----------



## Nuffix (18. Juni 2018)

@TheLukay 
Sie wird doch nicht angezeigt.

@HisN
Nein sie ist mir lediglich bekannt weil ich mich mit meiner CPU beschäftigt habe und diese angeblich den Intel HD530 chip verbaut haben soll.


----------



## Gluksi (18. Juni 2018)

Kurzfassung: Laptop würde gehen am Desktop leider nicht... wieso ??? weis ich nicht.wollte auch meine gpu entlasten.. aber am schlaptop geht es ohne Probleme Intel Graphik Driver kann ich switchen.. am pc bleibt leider alles aus


----------



## Nuffix (18. Juni 2018)

Also bei dir ging da auch nichts? Kann ich mir nur beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Denn was für einen Sinn sollte eine iGPU in einem PC Socket - CPU zu suchen haben wenn man sie nicht benutzen kann ?
Auch wenn eine GPU verbaut ist, sollte das doch möglich sein.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2018)

Wenn es das Board unterstützt, sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2018)

Z-Chipsatz.
der TE hat das Feature EXTRA BEZAHLT.

Billig (H): Entweder iGPU oder dGPU, aber nicht gleichzeitig beide.
Mittel (B): beides gleichzeitig
Fett(z): Gleichzeitig mit OC


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (22. Juni 2018)

Wenn du einmal eine PCIe-GPUs im Sockel hattest, wird im BIOS die iGPU deaktiviert. Keine Ahnung, wer sich diesen Schwachsinn ausgedacht hat... Musst du jedenfalls wieder aktivieren, dann geht es.


----------



## _Berge_ (22. Juni 2018)

entweder aktivierst du die igpu separat oder du machst es wie ich:

ich hatte einen 6700K und 7700K auf dem Z170 Pro Gaming und hab den Monitor einfach angesteckt, mehr wars nicht, später hab ich den Intel Treiber installiert damit ich die Einstellungen steuern kann.

Die IGPU taucht erst bei Benutzung im Geräte Manager auf

Das Board bevorzugt die dGPU, klar, aber sobald etwas an der IGPU steckt wird es automatisch erkannt, zumindest kenn ich das so von Asus Boards


----------

